# SC Hello



## FTF2107 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey guys, new to the site and forum. Younger fly fishing enthusiast who sticks to the salt. I have a 95 Scout 162 I'm trying to sell to put towards my first real poling skiff. The Scouts great (family boat since new) but it won't quite get as skinny as I need. Looking at Mitzi and Ankona mostly bc they're more in my tight budget (student  ) but any suggestions or remarks from all of you more vastly knowledgeable skinny water fanatics, like myself, would be greatly appreciated. Great site btw!


----------



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

FTF2107 said:


> Hey guys, new to the site and forum. Younger fly fishing enthusiast who sticks to the salt. I have a 95 Scout 162 I'm trying to sell to put towards my first real poling skiff. The Scouts great (family boat since new) but it won't quite get as skinny as I need. Looking at Mitzi and Ankona mostly bc they're more in my tight budget (student  ) but any suggestions or remarks from all of you more vastly knowledgeable skinny water fanatics, like myself, would be greatly appreciated. Great site btw!


Welcome!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome welcome!


----------

